

This page crashes my chrome tab - sly010
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indian_rupee_sign

======
daw___
It may be related to this issue:
[https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=445075](https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=445075)

Tentative fix:
[https://codereview.chromium.org/868393002](https://codereview.chromium.org/868393002)

I did experienced this bug around January with Chromium on Arch Linux, but now
(v40.0.2214.115) everything is ok.

Edit: I've replaced "Known" with "It may be related to this", as I'm not 100%
it's the same issue.

------
joshmlewis
It crashes for me. Chrome 41 on Yosemite.

------
wolf550e
Does not crash on Version 41.0.2272.76 m on Windows 7.

Does not crash on Version 43.0.2326.0 canary (64-bit) on Windows 7.

Both have uBlock installed.

------
MichaelBurge
I notice that - in Firefox - this page now displays a price to me in Indian
Rupees after I viewed that link: [http://azure.microsoft.com/en-
us/pricing/free-trial/](http://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/pricing/free-trial/)

It shows dollars in a private window.

------
eflynn
Crashes for me on Chrome Version 41.0.2272.76 (64-bit) on OS X 10.10.2

This page crashes too:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_3:16](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_3:16)

------
bvanslyke
Crashes for me on Chrome Version 41.0.2272.76 (64-bit) OS X 10.10

------
Navarr
Does not crash for me: Chrome 41 on Windows 8.1

------
kuyan
Does not crash. OS X 10.10.2, Chrome Version 38.0.2125.111

Edit: Just updated Chrome. Crashes OS X 10.10.2, Chrome Version 41.0.2272.76
(64-bit)

------
wging
I think this is fixed in upcoming releases.

It DOES NOT crash for me on Chrome Canary (43), on OS X 10.10.

It DOES crash for me on Chrome 41, same OS.

------
japaget
Does not crash. Windows 7 Professional SP1, Chrome Version Version
41.0.2272.87 m (64-bit).

------
benbristow
Working fine on Windows 8.1 using Chrome Canary Version 43.0.2325.0 canary
(64-bit)

------
theunamedguy
My money's on Unicode.

------
fysac
Doesn't crash for me; Chrome 41 on Linux Mint 17.

------
graeme
Crashes for me:

Chrome Version 41.0.2272.76 (64-bit) OS X 10.9.5

------
niteshreddy
Does not crash. Linux mint 17, Chrome 41.

------
irascible
I for(;1;); did not crash.

